# Which one?



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

So I have been looking at getting a pedal kayak, there are many reviews on which one is better. But which one is more beneficial? What are the pros with a outback compared to a PA 14 or propel, or vice versa? I really thought I would want a PA 14. But it would be nice to have reverse too..


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

And I would be doing mostly open water fishing


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Plenty of threads already on this, open water does not require reverse like inshore. I simply use a hand paddle for this purpose. It is all about stability and comfort for me and the PA14 can not be beat for those.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

That's what I was think too


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Problem solved! Seriously though I have thought about purchasing a Hobie Revo 16 just for the additional speed however I have never fished one and do not know if it would be an upgrade?


----------



## Sean72 (Mar 31, 2015)

I've pedaled JD's outbacks and PA's, but decided to get an Adventure. It has enough room and stability for me and the speed is fun, but I really don't think its going to catch me more fish. Its great for chasing down a school. Happy to let you try it when it warms up.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Is that a pedal yak?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes. It's a Hobie.


----------



## Sean72 (Mar 31, 2015)

The older version of the Revo16. It has the old seat, but same hull. Have Turbo fins, regular rudder


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Is it as stable as a pa?


----------



## Sean72 (Mar 31, 2015)

No way. It is faster and I'm too tall and uncoordinated to stand offshore anyway. PA for sure if you want to stand.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hahaha I hear ya. I mean if I needed to stand up for some reason I would want to be comfortable. Does anyone know if the slayer is stable enough to stand up?


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Nothing is more stable than a PA that I am aware of Kayak wise without outriggers


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Well that's what I'm going to get them being a bigger than average guy I think I would feel better with the stability. I appreciate the input and if you find someone that has a good deal on a pa 14, let me know


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Get a PA12.


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

I haven't had a chance to fish from a PA yet. I did do a day outing in a 13ft slayer. It was pretty sturdy and fast. I loved the reverse option when fishing close to buddies. It was in open water....the downside to me was trying to stand. I did not feel comfortable at all and it was a pretty flat day. Another guy was standing just fine but he fished from the slayer on a daily basis. I really wanted a slayer but after feeling award standing, and watching a guy on a PA 50 ft from me stand like he was on a pier had me sold. The slayer is still a beast though none the less. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I could climb up the back of my PA like a jet ski. Standing was easier than standing in a jon boat and reverse is certainly cool but it really isn't that big of an advantage


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

So other than length and storage obviously what is the difference between the 12 and 14? Is the 12 more agile?


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Nobody ever thinks about how nice it is to stand and pee on those long trips either!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

bdyboarder86 said:


> So other than length and storage obviously what is the difference between the 12 and 14? Is the 12 more agile?



It's a smaller barge. It weighs less and is much easier to move around. 

I have buddies with both. Several who use to own the 14's and now own 12's. I love my 12. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I thought the reverse would out way the stability, I'm wrong.

I am using a native fx and although I can stand up, it's shaky.
The standing factor is the selling point for me on the hobie PA-12....add a small electric outboard, say 5hp. PERFECT!


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

I have always been told the 14 tracks better, is faster, more stable, and has more storage and room. I do not own a 12 nor have fished from one however i trust my source as reliable.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Asked this question on the Hobie forum answers are as follows
Hot foot it to NW Arkansas and we can take them fishing.  We have both the 14 & 12 at the shop. The 14 is alot more stable as far as standing and moving around. The 12 is a little lighter. With the trailer I would personally prefer a 14.
Jim

You're a fisherman, Capt Gary, so ask yourself this: Have you ever bought a tackle box that was too big? The only "if only" you'd ever have with a PA12 is to wish it was a bit bigger.

If you have much gear or like to stand up to fish it is a no-brainer....go with the 14! It certainly is nice having the additional width, stability, and room of the 14. I stand up to fish about 85% of the time. If you flyfish at all it is a lot nicer to stand to spot fish and cast!

My 14 is stable enough that I've carted a 2nd fisherman along in the back. Also fished off the back of the 14 while standing up. Not sure if I could do this with a 12?

Obviously a lot depends upon your style of fishing and how much gear you have mounted and carry in your PA. It really isn't that hard to load a 14. The only disadvantages I can think of is a 14 takes up a little more storage space and costs a little more.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I do tend to carry a lot of different tactics when fishing and it would be nice to be able to store it.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

I can easily carry two calcutta 700 trolling set ups, one cobia rod w/706z, penn 5500ssv and rod, one 4500ssvll and rod, one ballistic 2500 and rod, sabiki rod and reel, just added a cabo pt50 on a 6ft tiger lite spinning rod for this season. I troll with the calcuttas, pitch live baits or drift with the penns, the 706/cobia rod for slinging bait or lure, the PT50 for jigging and if I want to have serious fun with a bobo or spanish I use my 2500 ballistic it is crazy fun! Not to mention a hobie live baitwell, 48in fish bag plus tackle and a small cooler, tunes, go pro, and drift sock. I also spend 8 to 12 hours on the water usually due to driving in from Bham and I still have not mentioned anything in bow storage or the tackle trey storage areas. So absolutely lots o room


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

barefoot said:


> I thought the reverse would out way the stability, I'm wrong.
> 
> I am using a native fx and although I can stand up, it's shaky.
> The standing factor is the selling point for me on the hobie PA-12....add a small electric outboard, say 5hp. PERFECT!


Are you using the native fx propel? I been wanting to see how those are. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Dimebag said:


> Are you using the native fx propel? I been wanting to see how those are.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


 No, just the paddle version. I don't think the FX propel has been made available yet.


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

keperry1182 said:


> Nobody ever thinks about how nice it is to stand and pee on those long trips either!


 I thought that's what the hole where the fins go was for?


----------

